
Show HN: A Dynamic CSS Compiler for WordPress - ykadosh
https://github.com/askupasoftware/wp-dynamic-css
======
andrewworsfold
Wow. Based on an initial review this looks amazing. Congratulations! This
could come in handy for future projects.

~~~
ykadosh
Thank you! Your feedback is important.

------
tapiwa
Interesting project and congratulations.

Seems like a simpler version of scssphp (and associated WP plugins based on
it).

~~~
ykadosh
Thanks! scssphp as a fully blown SCSS compiler. It's much slower, and not
intended for real time compilation on every page load. wp-dynamic-css on the
other hand is lightweight and fast, and is perfect for generating stylesheets
based on dynamic user data on the fly.

